# P322 light Strikes



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

At a range session my Sig P322 seemed to be having an inordinate of light strikes, mostly With Winchester Wildcat and Aguila HV ammunition. CCI 36 HP's seemed to have only the occasional one. The rounds fired on the second strike. Anyone else noticing this?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Try some minimags and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Try some minimags and see if the problem goes away.


The ammunition, I think. I fired CCI 36 Grain HP's, Norma Tac .22, Remington Golden Bullets, and CCI Semi Auto Quiet with only one light strike with the Quiet ammunition. Aquila Gold also worked perfectly. I believe the Winchester Wildcat was the biggest offender. All ammunition was fired through a Banish Suppressor. The Winchester ammunition was my Friends, not mine so no re-test with that. Just happy the P322 is working fine now.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Yep, i have the same problem. nature of the beast i guess.


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

*After each shooting session; Put a drop of oil in the firing pin chamber. The cock it and dry fire it a few times. This will get the lead particles that are always inside that you can not see. It will loosen up the movement of your firing pin next time you shoot it. Works for me; And I seen this on other forums too.
I also blow out that pin chamber with canned air like for keyboards. Stick the plastic nozzle right in there and blast away. Then dry fire a few times. *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wouldn't oil the firing pin chamber if I were you. That attracts more junk to the chamber. 22 ammo is very dirty.

Blowing it out with an air compressor is good. That canned air freezes and will cause water build up inside. I wouldn't use that either. Either use gun scrubber sprayed in there (which will evaporate) or use a cheap air compressor from walmart (like the kind you can fill up a tire with)


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I wouldn't oil the firing pin chamber if I were you. That attracts more junk to the chamber. 22 ammo is very dirty.
> 
> Blowing it out with an air compressor is good. That canned air freezes and will cause water build up inside. I wouldn't use that either. Either use gun scrubber sprayed in there (which will evaporate) or use a cheap air compressor fromw almark (like the kind you can fill up a tire with)


*I have shot well over 1000rds since I bought my 322 new. Cleaned it the same way every time. No issues here. Thanks for the feedback though...*


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I blow mine out with the air compressor.


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I wouldn't oil the firing pin chamber if I were you. That attracts more junk to the chamber. 22 ammo is very dirty.
> 
> Blowing it out with an air compressor is good. That canned air freezes and will cause water build up inside. I wouldn't use that either. Either use gun scrubber sprayed in there (which will evaporate) or use a cheap air compressor from walmart (like the kind you can fill up a tire with)


*I use the canned air in small 1/2 second sprays. I do NOT spray the chamber for long periods of time with canned air. My method has worked for me for many years. I own Glock's, Sig's, Springfield's, and many other pistols and not ONCE have I had a problem with using canned air to clean out the firing pin channels.*


----------

